# Bear Stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is the plan and maple stick I am going to use for this bear. The bear is carved in butternut.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wish i had that talent!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's going to be a great looking stick when finshed.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmmmmm . . . . . I was expecting a stick for protection from bears!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's going to be a great looking stick when you're done.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The maple curly will give the stick a totally unique look! Looking forward to seeing the finished piece!


----------

